# CPA skill assessment-new changes affecting Accountants/External Auditor etc



## mattane (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi

I am posting this again as i got no response in my previous post.

I am new to this forum and as a beginner to this whole Australian immigration process , i would need your help especially now the rules are changing for skillassessment.
I have yet to take Ielts exams,hopefully will be done by the end of July.
My main concern is the next process ''Skill assessment''.
I am ACCA affiliate (P6 and P7 as options) plus OBU BSC degree qualified.Changes expected from next month require proof of 7 mandatory subjects for skill assessment for the category of Accountant General and 8 for External Auditor.Previously mandatory subjects were only 4.They have made subject like Economics and Quantitative methods as compulsory subjects.We do not have specific subjects on these name.Even if there is economics that was small section in F-9 financial Management
Now keeping in mind 14 subjects of my ACCA and BSc degree, would i still be able to get positive skill assessment?Would any senior who has done ACCA be kindenough to breakdown compulsory subjects mentioned on CPA/ICA website to that of ACCA?Anybody who is going for skill assessment on ACCA after July 2015 can share their opinion as well.If we do not get positive skill assessment because of 1 or 2 subjects ,what options do we have to get positive skill assessment?

I would appreciate your help in this regard.


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi.

I have no experience with ACCA, however, I have received a positive skill assessment from CPAA recently.
CPAA pays much attention to the content of the subjects, not their names. It seems like immigration requirements are quite close to the foundation level CPAA requirements available at CPA Australia - Structure

I would be useful to compare what you have studied at ACCA and BSc to that source.

If you had full ACCA qualification you would receive a positive assessment from CPAA automatically.
If CPAA decides that you miss a mandatory subject, an easy option for you would be to sit a foundation level exam for that subject. I passed two foundation CPAA level exams, they are quite easy computer based tests and available in most major cities around the globe.

At the same time, be advised that your skilled employment period (if you claim points for it) will start after the competition of the required subjects.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I've read posts from other financial applicants who have taken additional courses to gain the missing modules. I'm not sure that you can do anything else.


----------



## binu26 (Dec 13, 2014)

mattane said:


> Hi
> 
> I am posting this again as i got no response in my previous post.
> 
> ...


Hi Mattane

I too m an Accra affiliate with p5 and p7 and obu degree. I also have b com from India. I did my assessment in March and got 12 out of 12. Have you done any prior studies which covered economics. For quantitative method I think some stuff is covered in f9 and p6. You need to go on their site n whatever subject name does not match try to see if you have covered it as part of other subject or other qualification. On the cpa website it does say that Acca affiliate with additional degree usually do pass assessment. And according to my report obu is comparable to aus.


----------



## mattane (Jun 18, 2015)

binu26 said:


> Hi Mattane
> 
> I too m an Accra affiliate with p5 and p7 and obu degree. I also have b com from India. I did my assessment in March and got 12 out of 12. Have you done any prior studies which covered economics. For quantitative method I think some stuff is covered in f9 and p6. You need to go on their site n whatever subject name does not match try to see if you have covered it as part of other subject or other qualification. On the cpa website it does say that Acca affiliate with additional degree usually do pass assessment. And according to my report obu is comparable to aus.



I know ACCA with degree gets positive skill assessment but would that be same after 1 July is highly debatable.

I think quantitative would be F5 and F9. while we did bit of economics in F5. In my A level , i also had economics.I wonder they would accept that.

Also i ask Acca to provide me old syllabus between 2009-2013 but they said they don't have it


----------



## c0da (May 18, 2015)

mattane said:


> Also i ask Acca to provide me old syllabus between 2009-2013 but they said they don't have it


You can find old syllabus on the Internet, especially torrent trackers. I'm sure CPAA will accept that, as they don't need the syllabus to be notarised.


----------



## mattane (Jun 18, 2015)

c0da said:


> You can find old syllabus on the Internet, especially torrent trackers. I'm sure CPAA will accept that, as they don't need the syllabus to be notarised.


Thanks

Yes i have tried it online on internet but could not find one. I need these syllabuses:

F1 to F6 = syllabus 2009
F7 & P2 = syllabus 2010
F8, F9 & P1 = syllabus 2011
P7 = syllabus 2012
P3 & P6 = Syllabus 2013

If you have any link to these syllabuses that would be great.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Dear All,


I want to apply for australian immigration under General Accountant Category

I have Bsc (Hons) with F1,F2 and F3 exempted. I also did P1 and P3 in Professional level of ACCA. So, I completed 11 Exams of ACCA.

But the rules in this July 2015 has changed and I heard that I am not covering the Core knowledge areas for CPA assessment. I am missing Economics and Quantitative methods. 

Can anybody help me that how can i cover these areas. Whether with ACCA exams or CPA exam or any post graduate diploma or can i get just certificates of these subjects from any university

Response will be highly appreciated


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

Sulemanhaider said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> I want to apply for australian immigration under General Accountant Category
> ...


Hi, Sulemanhaider

One option is to sit CPAA exams for the missing subjects. CPAA will provide books for distance education, I think it is the easies way for those without ACCA.
Other option is to complete your ACCA, CPAA will recognize this.
Also, have a look at the current situation with occupation ceiling numbers for accounting related occupations. 65 points is a must for the invitation, however 70 is recommended for a guaranteed invitation under 189 subclass.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks AnTop. I will have to be a ACCA member for australian bachelor equivalence and ACCA don't have these two subjects in its qualification. 

I think doing CPA exam is better option. 

Can you please clarify that accountant category will remain on SOL or I should look for any other category?


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Can anybody clarify that what is CPAA. Is is australian CPA or UK CPAA


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Sulemanhaider said:


> Dear All,
> 
> 
> I want to apply for australian immigration under General Accountant Category
> ...


You don't have to worry about economics and quantitative methods.

I am not aware about CPAA, but my brother submitted his ACCA membership to ICAANZ (Institute of Chartered Accountants - Australia and New Zealand). He received positive response with 10/12 areas completed. The two missing were Australian Corp. Law and Tax. 

If you have any doubts about CPAA assessment, go to ICAANZ for assessment.


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Sulemanhaider said:


> Can anybody clarify that what is CPAA. Is is australian CPA or UK CPAA


CPA is one of the three professional accounting bodies that is authorized to conduct qualification assessments of external auditors, accountants, tax accountants, management accountants etc.

ICAANZ is like ICAEW, and CPAA is like CGA of Canada or CPA of Ireland.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Dear Fais,

Thanks for the guidance. But the rules have been changed in this July 2015 for both CPA and ICAANZ. These both subjects economics and Quantitative methods are compulsary now

I am finding the way to do these exams


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Dear Antop,

What is difference between CPA and CPAA


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

Sulemanhaider said:


> Dear Antop,
> 
> What is difference between CPA and CPAA


Hi, Sulemanhaider

1). CPAA = CPA Australia. As far as I know, CPA is a US or UK based organisation. For migration purposes you only need to communicate with CPA Australia (CPAA).

2). Are you 100% sure that ACCA holder will not automatically receive a positive migration assessment from CPAA? I strongly advise you to write a question to CPAA regarding this matter. As far as I know, CPAA and ACCA have mutual recognition agreement.

3). My best guess regarding 2016-2017 SOL is a significant decrease in the occupation ceiling for accountants. I think accountants will stay in SOl for some time, but the occupation ceiling will be greatly reduced.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Hy Antop,

But I am not ACCA qualified. I will have to apply on the basis of my Bsc (Hons) degree. I have 3 exams remaining in ACCA to qualify.

I think I have to give exam of CPA to complete two knowledge areas


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

Sulemanhaider said:


> Hy Antop,
> 
> But I am not ACCA qualified. I will have to apply on the basis of my Bsc (Hons) degree. I have 3 exams remaining in ACCA to qualify.
> 
> I think I have to give exam of CPA to complete two knowledge areas


I see.

To sit the exam you need to enroll in CPAA foundation program.
If I were you I would start with migration assessment, and then completed any outstanding subjects through CPAA foundation program.
Technically exams are conducted through Pearson VUE centers Pearson VUE :: Computer-Based Testing Provider for Certification and Licensure Exams

You might check on their website how far they are from your location.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Antop, you are very helpful person. Thanks a lot for good advice

I will start my assessment now and then i will enroll in CPA foundation exams.

Can you tell me that what are the dates in a year in which i can give CPA exams?

Can i do my immigration process without dealing with any consultant?


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

Sulemanhaider said:


> Antop, you are very helpful person. Thanks a lot for good advice
> 
> I will start my assessment now and then i will enroll in CPA foundation exams.
> 
> ...


The availability of the exams depends on your location. In my case, the opportunity to sit a foundation exam was provided on weekly basis. The exams are computer based tests, and test centres are very flexible regarding test dates.

It is definitely possible to go through migration process without a migration agent, especially if your case is a typical one. If you decide to hire an agent, make sure that he/she is MARA registered.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Yes I will go without an agent because he is charging a lot. 

Thanks for your help. I will ask you if i need more help


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Sulemanhaider said:


> Dear Fais,
> 
> Thanks for the guidance. But the rules have been changed in this July 2015 for both CPA and ICAANZ. These both subjects economics and Quantitative methods are compulsary now
> 
> I am finding the way to do these exams


Suleman,

There is no need for you to complete quantitative method and economics as both are taught in ACCA although there is no separate papers. In financial management and strategic financial management papers of ACCA, you cover both the subjects in required detail.

Just apply for the assessment if you have completed all the papers of ACCA without gaining exemptions. If you were exempted in any of the ACCA papers, then your qualification that was used for getting exemptions in ACCA will also be assessed to check if it covered the required areas in fair detail.

Also, you can't sit in CA or CPA foundations before assessment.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Dear Fais, 

Thanks for the help. I will get assessment first and i will provide the CAT also on the basis of which i got 3 exemptions in ACCA. I didn't ACCA. I will apply on the basis of my Bsc(Hons) degree. 

After assessment, i will sit for CPA.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Dear Antop and Fais,

Can you please tell me that if I get CPA exam, then my post qualification experience will count after the CPA exam or my Bsc (Hons) degree.

Also, I have my Uncle in Australia. Can i get points from him for sponsorship rather than getting points from experience


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Sulemanhaider said:


> Dear Antop and Fais,
> 
> Can you please tell me that if I get CPA exam, then my post qualification experience will count after the CPA exam or my Bsc (Hons) degree.
> 
> Also, I have my Uncle in Australia. Can i get points from him for sponsorship rather than getting points from experience


Have you completed your ACCA exams?


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Not all. My 3 professional level exams of Acca are still remaining


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Sulemanhaider said:


> Not all. My 3 professional level exams of Acca are still remaining


The point from which they will start counting your post qualification experience can only be determined after assessment. It could be either your BSc degree date or the point when you covered 9/12 required areas (whichever is latest).

My opinion is to complete your examinations first as you don't know which areas you have not covered by not completing remaining ACCA examinations.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

In the whole syllabus of ACCA, we don't have Economics and Statistics. So even i complete ACCA, it will not work. I will apply on the basis of Bsc (Hons) Degree.

The Thing I want to make clear that Can I use my uncle sponsorship as he is living in Australia to cover the experience points?

Antop,

Need your help also on that


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Sulemanhaider said:


> In the whole syllabus of ACCA, we don't have Economics and Statistics. So even i complete ACCA, it will not work. I will apply on the basis of Bsc (Hons) Degree.
> 
> The Thing I want to make clear that Can I use my uncle sponsorship as he is living in Australia to cover the experience points?
> 
> ...


I am telling you, you will not face any problem if you are applying on the basis of ACCA+CAT+OBU BSc Degree. 

ACCA covers 10/12 required areas. The two areas that ACCA doesn't cover are Law and Tax.

Secondly, your uncle can sponsor you towards temporary residence (489), not the permanent residence. You can be sponsored by your uncle and get extra points for TR (489) if:

1) He is living in the designated area; and
2) Your occupation is in the same list that's relevant to the designated area where he is located

There are other requirements that you will have to fulfill in addition to the above.

The list of designated areas is provided on the following link:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work...illed-Migration-applications/designated-areas


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

Sulemanhaider said:


> In the whole syllabus of ACCA, we don't have Economics and Statistics. So even i complete ACCA, it will not work. I will apply on the basis of Bsc (Hons) Degree.
> 
> The Thing I want to make clear that Can I use my uncle sponsorship as he is living in Australia to cover the experience points?
> 
> ...


Sulemanhaider,
Unfortunately, I can't help you with that, as I have never tried to do that.
On my opinion, the most efficient and productive way to get more points - get a higher PTE/IELTS result. This will definitely help you to improve your level of English and boost your chances to get a job once you arrive to Australia.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks Faiz 

You are right but I cannot wait to complete my remaining ACCA 3 exams. It will take long time and I am afraid that Australia will restrict accountants. So, fast way is to go through what i have now. 
I am short of two subjects only and I will put assessment now because time is short. In the meanwhile, i will do two subjects from CPA and then i will provide them. 

Yes My uncle lives in Melbourne which is designated area.

But Somebody told me that he can give me points for PR


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks Antop,

I already did PTE with good score. Now i will look for Sponsorship as well as doing CPA Exam


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Hy Antop and Faiz,

Should I also do Employment assessment from CPA or only my Qualification?
I am confused. Please guide me.

Can i send my PTE score to CPA online from Perason website? or any other way


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

Sulemanhaider said:


> Hy Antop and Faiz,
> 
> Should I also do Employment assessment from CPA or only my Qualification?
> I am confused. Please guide me.
> ...


Hi, Sulemanhaider.

Do you mean skilled employment assessment? Please consider, that any experience prior to the completing of academic criteria will not be considered as skilled. For example, if CPAA will require you to pass a foundation level exam in addition to your current qualification, any experience prior to the exam will not be considered as skilled, i.e. you will not receive points for this experience. You should apply for skilled employment assessment from CPAA if you plan to claim point s for experience.

Do you or will you receive a document with your PTE results? CPAA requires certified true copies of all application documents, including language certificates. I think they will not accept an online result, however I am not sure about that.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks Antop. It means that I should go for for general migration assessmemt for my qualification only and then after their answer, then I should think about Skilled employment assessment.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Can anybody guide me that from where can i get the certification for the true copies of my documents in UAE because notary public don't do this here


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

AnTop said:


> Do you or will you receive a document with your PTE results? CPAA requires certified true copies of all application documents, including language certificates. I think they will not accept an online result, however I am not sure about that.


I sent a signed printout of my results but they then asked me to make results available to CPAA online through my online PTE account so that delayed things a day or two.


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

*Hy*

Thanks Makybe


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

How can I check the occupational ceiling?


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

Sulemanhaider said:


> How can I check the occupational ceiling?


Information on occupation ceiling, along with invitation round results is available at SkillSelect


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

Makybe Diva

By the way, nice PTE result))


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks Antop


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

AnTop said:


> Makybe Diva
> 
> By the way, nice PTE result))


Thanks.

Just a shame I can't get extra points for it


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Just a shame I can't get extra points for it


Makybe Diva,

Sorry for offtop, but may I ask what motivates someone from a developed country (like UK) to immigrate to AU?


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

AnTop said:


> Makybe Diva,
> 
> Sorry for offtop, but may I ask what motivates someone from a developed country (like UK) to immigrate to AU?


I wouldn't say there was 1 main motivating factor

I live in Scotland and the climate is very bad so the outdoor lifestyle Australia offers is a huge positive. The dark winters here can be very depressing, which I wouldn't mind if we had nice summers but this summer here has been almost non existent.

Giving our 2 young children the chance to experience a different lifestyle will hopefully give them advantages in later life.

I also believe that we should always try new things and I don't want to regret not giving it a go. If things don't work out, at least we gave it a shot.


----------



## AnTop (Mar 21, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> I wouldn't say there was 1 main motivating factor
> 
> I live in Scotland and the climate is very bad so the outdoor lifestyle Australia offers is a huge positive. The dark winters here can be very depressing, which I wouldn't mind if we had nice summers but this summer here has been almost non existent.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your experience.


----------



## asimbaig (Oct 12, 2015)

Dear Fais ,

I am in same dilemma. I have no bachelors degree but i am ACCA member since 2012 Jan and after that i have good experience as finance manager. 

Now my consultant has adviced me not to go with ICAA , IPA or CPA Australia since the new requirements such as economics will lead to negative assessment on qualification.

I want to know in which month your brother has undertaken the assessment and shall i go for ICAA assesment.

Expecting your kind reply as i am very desperate to know this

Regards
Asim


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

asimbaig said:


> Dear Fais ,
> 
> I am in same dilemma. I have no bachelors degree but i am ACCA member since 2012 Jan and after that i have good experience as finance manager.
> 
> ...


Your consultant is giving you wrong advice.

ACCA now satisfies 8 out of 9 core knowledge areas. The only one that it doesn't satisfy is Australian Taxation Law for migration purposes. 

So if you have passed all the ACCA examinations (and have not gained any exemptions towards your ACCA qualification), you will get positive assessment result towards any of the following occupations:

Accountants (General)
Management Accountant
External Auditor
Finance Manager
Corporate Treasurer

If you have gained exemptions in first three papers on the basis of CAT/ FIA, you application will be successful. If any other qualification was the basis of exemptions, that qualification will be separately assessed in detail.

You will not be able to get positive assessment result towards Taxation Accountant unless you have covered Australian Taxation Law in your previous studies.

The knowledge required by ICAA/ CPAA/ IPA in Economics and Quantitative Methods CKAs is less than what we have studied in ACCA. These subjects, although not covered separately, are part of financial management related subjects in ACCA.

So don't worry, apply for the assessment. You will get positive result.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

FAIS said:


> Your consultant is giving you wrong advice.
> 
> ACCA now satisfies 8 out of 9 core knowledge areas. The only one that it doesn't satisfy is Australian Taxation Law for migration purposes.


My ACCA membership got me 9 out of 9
My tax paper was the UK variant


----------



## afp85_19 (Aug 8, 2015)

Guys I got a reply from CPA regarding "skilled employment" , I would like to know whether this is true or false, some people argue that skilled employment only after academic core have done, and now with this answer I´m confused

Thank you for your email query regarding the Skilled Employment Assessment Criteria.



You will be pleased to know that due to recent changes made in July 2015 to the skills assessment process we are now able to recognise any work experience undertaken after completion of your first bachelor level qualification. Hence yes after your Bachelor in Business Administration completed in 2009. Provided it is assessed as comparable to an Australian bachelor degree.



In the past we were only able to recognise experience undertaken after you have met all of the academic criteria which would have meant we could only recognise the work undertaken after you completed core knowledge areas including the mandatory ones.



Hoping I have answered your query. Should you have any further queries regarding the migration assessment, please contact us.



Regards


----------



## asimbaig (Oct 12, 2015)

Dear Fais ,

I would like to thank you so much for your detailed response and the motivation .

Dear Makybe Diva

Thanks for confirming your experience . I have two questions from you i.e. 
1) Do you have any other bachelors degree which might have been considered equivalent to Australian Bachelors or have covered the missing subjects if any . I am just reconfirming this as i am motivated to get my assessment done now from CPA or ICAA and want to be sure that without having any bachelors degree i will get 9/9 or atleast 8/9 CKA's.

2) will my experience start counting after Membership Status or affiliate status is enough. i have read in your post that all your pre qualification experience was rejected . What is the criteria for the qualification in ACCA case .I have read several posts with varying answers but i would like to believe on the most recent changes i.e. post July 2015.

Kind Regards
Asim


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Makybe Diva said:


> My ACCA membership got me 9 out of 9
> My tax paper was the UK variant


That's great!

So means they only look for Australian Taxation Law when assessing for "Taxation Accountant".

Then ACCA = 9 out of 9 for migration purposes (not for enrolling into CA)


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

afp85_19 said:


> Guys I got a reply from CPA regarding "skilled employment" , I would like to know whether this is true or false, some people argue that skilled employment only after academic core have done, and now with this answer I´m confused
> 
> Thank you for your email query regarding the Skilled Employment Assessment Criteria.
> 
> ...


It is good news for many people.

Previously what was happening that qualified accountants (mostly from India) were given negative assessment due to missing "Accounting Theory" subject although their CA qualification from India considered equivalent to bachelors degree.

The impact of that approach was, their experience didn't count (unless they passed the bridging subjects).

Now, their experience will be counted from CA membership even if they pass bridging subjects later.

Great news!


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

asimbaig said:


> Dear Makybe Diva
> 
> Thanks for confirming your experience . I have two questions from you i.e.
> 1) Do you have any other bachelors degree which might have been considered equivalent to Australian Bachelors or have covered the missing subjects if any . I am just reconfirming this as i am motivated to get my assessment done now from CPA or ICAA and want to be sure that without having any bachelors degree i will get 9/9 or atleast 8/9 CKA's.
> ...


1) I have no other qualifications other than my ACCA
2) I didn't actually apply for skilled employment assessment as after reading into it I was sure that it would be rejected anyway. If not by CPA then by DIBP.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

FAIS said:


> That's great!
> 
> So means they only look for Australian Taxation Law when assessing for "Taxation Accountant".
> 
> Then ACCA = 9 out of 9 for migration purposes (not for enrolling into CA)


Perhaps they view UK tax as similar to Aus ??

I don't really see the benefit of getting 9/9 as tax accountant falls under the same ANZSCO sub category as general accountant anyway ?
Am I missing an option I could use ?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

Makybe Diva said:


> Perhaps they view UK tax as similar to Aus ??
> 
> I don't really see the benefit of getting 9/9 as tax accountant falls under the same ANZSCO sub category as general accountant anyway ?
> Am I missing an option I could use ?


If you apply for Taxation Accountant, they will reject your application.

Apparently, they are considering foreign tax qualifications for other codes. But for Taxation Accountant occupation, they are looking for Australian Tax Law.

And yes you are right, Taxation Accountant is related occupation so no real benefit. But some states do consider both Accountant (General) and Taxation Accountant as separate qualifications, and so have different quotas. 

Anyway, if you have studied UK variant only, you will not be able to get positive assessment towards Taxation Accountant occupation.


----------



## nand_sumitra (Aug 8, 2015)

Dear Friend.

I received my skilled assessment from CPA and according to it I need to give CPA foundation exam for "Financial Accounting and Reporting" to complete Mandatory Competency area. 

Please suggest on below mentioned points.

1. How to Enroll for CPA foundation exam.

2. What is the Difficulty level of this exam.

3. Is the provided study material is sufficient for preparation.

4. Where I can give paper in New delhi.

5. What is the alternative course/degree to fulfil this subject.


I will be thankful to you, if you guide me.

Regards
Sumit


----------



## asimbaig (Oct 12, 2015)

Hey guys cheers for the input. I have already spoken to my consultant and I will go for the assessment. On basis of ACCA membership.. 

Now one last tricky part is to decide whether to go with ICAA/ CPA /or IPA.my consultant wants to play safe and has told to decide on my own so I can't blame him in case of any issues .

Any thoughts and guidance will be highly appreciated. apparently all should have similar rule and as FAIS mentioned all should be ok with the syllabus coverage of ACCA.

Regards
asim


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

asimbaig said:


> my consultant wants to play safe and has told to decide on my own so I can't blame him in case of any issues .


I would be questioning my agent's knowledge if that was the advice he gave me


----------



## asimbaig (Oct 12, 2015)

@ Makybe Diva ... Hmmm he did suggest IPA in the beginning but once i asked him if he can give assurance of positive outcome through IPA he came up with this opinion that i shall make up my mind as he cannot say anything with 100 % assurance . Unfortunately i have limited options in Oman in terms of consultants.

Perhaps myself i was confused in front of the consultant as you are the only one i know right now who received a Positive assessment post July 2015 on basis of ACCA. I was literally depressed till couple of days back as i thought economics is not sufficiently covered in ACCA and i will never get positive assessment in current circumstances.

I suppose all the three bodies are following the same framework and there should not be a big difference. keeping my fingers crossed , I will go with CPA since i have confirmed information from you for the same.


----------



## afp85_19 (Aug 8, 2015)

asimbaig said:


> @ Makybe Diva ... Hmmm he did suggest IPA in the beginning but once i asked him if he can give assurance of positive outcome through IPA he came up with this opinion that i shall make up my mind as he cannot say anything with 100 % assurance . Unfortunately i have limited options in Oman in terms of consultants.
> 
> Perhaps myself i was confused in front of the consultant as you are the only one i know right now who received a Positive assessment post July 2015 on basis of ACCA. I was literally depressed till couple of days back as i thought economics is not sufficiently covered in ACCA and i will never get positive assessment in current circumstances.
> 
> I suppose all the three bodies are following the same framework and there should not be a big difference. keeping my fingers crossed , I will go with CPA since i have confirmed information from you for the same.


If I were you I would go with ICAA


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

asimbaig said:


> @ Makybe Diva ... Hmmm he did suggest IPA in the beginning but once i asked him if he can give assurance of positive outcome through IPA he came up with this opinion that i shall make up my mind as he cannot say anything with 100 % assurance . Unfortunately i have limited options in Oman in terms of consultants.
> 
> Perhaps myself i was confused in front of the consultant as you are the only one i know right now who received a Positive assessment post July 2015 on basis of ACCA. I was literally depressed till couple of days back as i thought economics is not sufficiently covered in ACCA and i will never get positive assessment in current circumstances.
> 
> I suppose all the three bodies are following the same framework and there should not be a big difference. keeping my fingers crossed , I will go with CPA since i have confirmed information from you for the same.


It depends on your priorities. Normally, people consider the following three points when they compare these three assessing bodies :

1- Cost 
2- Processing time 
3- Interest in completing the qualification in future


----------



## flakies (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi everyone, I am also an ACCA affiliate and I have been nursing the idea of assessing my skills with the CPA for some months now but I have been scared of getting a negative assessment so I was thinking of waiting till I am a full member before assessing. But with the information I have read here, I am encouraged to apply as I also have a bachelor's degree in accounting from Nigeria, and, since I have read that even if I get a negative assessment, I can take the exams in a matter of weeks, I think I will just give the assessment a trial. Is there any affiliate here that has gotten a positive assessment post July?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

flakies said:


> Hi everyone, I am also an ACCA affiliate and I have been nursing the idea of assessing my skills with the CPA for some months now but I have been scared of getting a negative assessment so I was thinking of waiting till I am a full member before assessing. But with the information I have read here, I am encouraged to apply as I also have a bachelor's degree in accounting from Nigeria, and, since I have read that even if I get a negative assessment, I can take the exams in a matter of weeks, I think I will just give the assessment a trial. Is there any affiliate here that has gotten a positive assessment post July?


1 - ACCA Affiliate + Bachelors Degree in Accounting (+Degree equivalent to Australian bachelors degree standard as per AEI-NOOSR) = Extremely good chance of getting positive assessment. Experience will be counted from the award date of degree, not the completion of ACCA examinations.

2 - ACCA Affiliate + Bachelors Degree other than in Accounting/ Business (+ Degree equivalent to Australian bachelors degree standard as per AEI-NOOSR) = Extremely good chance of getting positive assessment. Experience will be counted from the award date of degree, not the completion of ACCA examinations.

3 - ACCA Affiliate + Bachelors Degree (NOT equivalent to Australian Bachelor Standard as per AEI-NOOSR) = Negative Assessment.

4 - ACCA Affiliate + Bachelor Degree in Applied Accounting from OBU = Positive assessment, experience will be counted from the date of award of degree

In scenarios 1 and 2, if the assessment comes negative, extra subjects may be required depending on the exemptions the applicant had been granted on the basis of first degree in ACCA.


----------



## flakies (Oct 15, 2015)

@FAIS, thanks for your prompt reply. Please how do I get information available in the AEI-NOOSR to check the equivalence of my bachelor's degree?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

flakies said:


> @FAIS, thanks for your prompt reply. Please how do I get information available in the AEI-NOOSR to check the equivalence of my bachelor's degree?


You will have to purchase subscription to access country specific profiles. It will cost you approx. AUD 50 for one year for one specific country (in your case, Nigeria).

Please visit aei-noosr website to purchase the subscription.


----------



## asimbaig (Oct 12, 2015)

Dear Fais

Many thanks for all the info you have given to all of us. Further in my case i want to ask you something 

i have been acca affiliate since jan 2008 and was on paid job as external auditor 40 hours per week since September 2008 to jan 2013 i.e 4 plus years. now hopefully once i get positive assessment from ICAA. i want to know how will ICAA look at my experience. i became a member in jan 2012.

more importantly how will DIAC consider my experience keeping in mind i have no other bachelors degree and i have heard they do consider ACCA equivalent to bachelors upon membership only and tat will mean i will loose all my years of hardwork as external auditor since only post qualification experience counts. 


furthermore from 2013 jan till date (almost 3 years) . i am working as finance manager. should i apply my skill assessment as finance manager. tat requires state sponsorship i have heard. will tat be an easy task? Please clarify. 

thanks in advance 
Asim


----------



## Hardeep689 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I got my skilled employment assessment from CPA. I have claimed work experience for 3 years with 3 different employment experience with details as follows;
1) 24 Aug 2012 -14 Oct 2012 - Job 1
2) 15 Oct 2012 - 31 Mar 2014 - Job 2
3) 1 April 2014 to till date (Reference letter dated 8 September 2015) - Job 3 ongoing

Today CPA Australia provided me Skilled Employment Assessment ignoring 1st Employment experience. Whereas rest two employment experiences (2nd & 3rd) amounts to roughly 2 years 10.5 months. However my 3rd job is continuing at present and completed 3 years of experience on 14 Oct 2015 by considering 2nd and 3rd employment experiences only.

Do I need to reassess skilled employment experience from CPA Australia with latest reference letter for 3rd employment or shall I file EOI 189/190 without obtaining updated assessment and claim 5 points?


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Hy,

Hope you all are doing well.

Can you please inform me that how long the CPA migration assessment will take. They mentioned 10 to 15 working days. I applied on 23 Sep 2015 and i didn't get reply until now.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Hy Friends,

1 thing i want to clarify that do i have to send the syllabus with my documents. ACCA and BSc are accredited courses or not? Do i have to send syllabus and if yes then how can i get the old official ACCA syllabus

Thanks for the help


----------



## richoo87 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello guys 

i am planning to apply for skills assessment with CPA and i have some enquiry with regards to my Bachelors of Commerce from University of Calicut. The subjects i did was Business statistics,Managerial Economics,IT For business,Financial Accounting,Business and Corporate Laws, Business Management,Business Theory and Practice,Business COmmunication,Marketing, Entrepreneurial Development and Project Management,Auditing,Cost and Management Accounting,Income Tax and Corporation, Business Practice and Business Environment. Is that sufficient to get CPAA Positive skills ? 
assessment.


Also out of 7 years of experience, 3 years as Accounts Executive and 4 years as Credit Control accountant.

Regards,
Reshma
Dubai


----------



## Ab_Ahmad (Nov 17, 2015)

Makybe Diva said:


> My ACCA membership got me 9 out of 9
> My tax paper was the UK variant


Dear Makybe,

Thanks for sharing your experience. Can you please explain the process you followed for getting you skills assessed for ACCA and I have read that you got positive assessment post 1st July 2015. What were your Advanced Level Varaints? Taxation & Advanced Audit (P6 & P7)?

I am currently in the stage of applying for assessment for ACCA and im really worried about the outcome. Can you please share your experience and how long it took for the assessment and what documents did you submit and how you proved that you have studied the new mandatory subject requirement i.e. Economics & Statistics?

I would be really grateful for your response. 

I am a ACCA Member (P6 & P7- advanced level exam variants) as well as holding BSc. (Hons) Applied Accounting.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

My advanced papers were tax and performance management (sorry can't remember the numbers)

I sent a letter of good standing as my certificate was not through yet. I had all the study books from home study so copied the ssyllabus from them and sent it. I guess this confirmed all areas were covered. I had no previous degree as I sat my ACCA after working in the industry for 10 years.

It took about 2 weeks although there was a delay as I hadn't made my PTE scores available to them online. I also recently got assessed by ICAA as general accountant and it took a few days, and that wasn't the fast track.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

Sorry I also sent a transcript of papers sat, dates sat and individual exam scores. This was available from ACCA. Maybe they used this to confirm course syllabus at certain dates ?


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

Makybe Diva said:


> Sorry I also sent a transcript of papers sat, dates sat and individual exam scores. This was available from ACCA. Maybe they used this to confirm course syllabus at certain dates ?


Good day!
you got the invitation as auditor? seems the quote was full for 2015-16.


----------



## Makybe Diva (Jul 20, 2015)

natali-new said:


> Good day!
> you got the invitation as auditor? seems the quote was full for 2015-16.


Yes, I missed the 189 so went for a 190 with NSW


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

richoo87 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> i am planning to apply for skills assessment with CPA and i have some enquiry with regards to my Bachelors of Commerce from University of Calicut. The subjects i did was Business statistics,Managerial Economics,IT For business,Financial Accounting,Business and Corporate Laws, Business Management,Business Theory and Practice,Business COmmunication,Marketing, Entrepreneurial Development and Project Management,Auditing,Cost and Management Accounting,Income Tax and Corporation, Business Practice and Business Environment. Is that sufficient to get CPAA Positive skills ?
> assessment.
> ...


Hi Reshma,

The only way to know if you qualify for positive skills assessment goes through formal application to CPAA/ ICAA/ IPA (unless if you know someone who has completed the same qualification in the same year with the same subjects from same university and has received positive assessment).

If your degree is assessed as equivalent to Australian bachelors degree (according to AEI-NOOSR guidelines), all of your post qualification accounting experience will be considered whether or not you are advised to complete additional subjects.

In my opinion, you should apply for the assessment with ICAA, not with CPAA. The reason is that if in future you want to change your skill occupation code, you can apply for another assessment without fearing that your previous assessment will become invalid.


----------



## Ka5h (Dec 2, 2015)

Did you get your assessment please share your results thanks


----------



## Ka5h (Dec 2, 2015)

Sulemanhaider said:


> Hy Friends,
> 
> 1 thing i want to clarify that do i have to send the syllabus with my documents. ACCA and BSc are accredited courses or not? Do i have to send syllabus and if yes then how can i get the old official ACCA syllabus
> 
> Thanks for the help


Did you get your results ? Pleade share with us thanks


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

As ACCA is not accredited course. I have to provide the complete old syllabus. I am finding the syllabus.


----------



## Ka5h (Dec 2, 2015)

Sulemanhaider said:


> As ACCA is not accredited course. I have to provide the complete old syllabus. I am finding the syllabus.


Brother would you kindly let me know the results of your assessment ? As I have thr same academic credentials as you did you get your assessment results?


----------



## Sulemanhaider (Sep 11, 2015)

Dear Friends,

Hope you all are good.

If I have a Bank loan and my Bank statement shows deductions. Can i apply for australian immigration?

Please guide me. Thanks!
Suleman


----------



## flakies (Oct 15, 2015)

@Sulemanhaider Please were you able to get the ACCA syllabus when you did your assessment? How did you get it? I am about to apply for assessment but I can't seem to find the old syllabus anywhere.


----------



## Rus2016 (May 18, 2016)

mattane said:


> I know ACCA with degree gets positive skill assessment but would that be same after 1 July is highly debatable.
> 
> I think quantitative would be F5 and F9. while we did bit of economics in F5. In my A level , i also had economics.I wonder they would accept that.
> 
> Also i ask Acca to provide me old syllabus between 2009-2013 but they said they don't have it


Hi Mattane!

Please kindly share your result for ACCA assessment.
thank you


----------



## ashrafpathan (May 13, 2016)

Actually i hold a Bachelor Degree in Commerce( HONS) 3 years, and a post graduate certificate in International Business Management from Canada, i have been working as a management accountant in india since 8 years , Can i apply for assessment to CPA? WHICH institute would be better for Assessment CPA?ICAA/ IPA


----------



## prats.249 (Jun 15, 2016)

ashrafpathan said:


> Actually i hold a Bachelor Degree in Commerce( HONS) 3 years, and a post graduate certificate in International Business Management from Canada, i have been working as a management accountant in india since 8 years , Can i apply for assessment to CPA? WHICH institute would be better for Assessment CPA?ICAA/ IPA


It is very difficult to generalize. There are many Chartered Accountants who received negative assessment from CPA, however I went ahead with CPA and got a positive assessment. The deciding factor is syllabus of subjects studied. I compared point wise syllabus of CPA program subjects (it is similar to the required subjects for migration assessment) with what I studied in B.COM and CA and made sure I gave them a very detailed syllabus.


----------



## jess.law34 (Jun 22, 2016)

*Acca without OBU*

Hi there...

Thank you first and foremost to all the contributors to this forum who have taken their time to reply to all who have made queries. I have one question which i hope you could answer as i have a group of 23 of us who are all in the same boat. I have successfully attempted and completed papers f1-f9. Just graduated in June this year having taken the exams. I am sure that i have passed the papers as i have only taken f9 in June. I am not keep on taking the OBU as i feel the quality of the OBU being a distance external qualification being somehow doubtful,

I have though with me a degree in Marketing from University of London. I am wondering with this degree plus my 9 ACCA subjects, that will be sufficient to garner points for the successful outcome of CPA or ICA australia assessments?

Could anybody kindly refer to me back and i will be happy to share my other stories with your kind self.

Yours Sincerely
Jessica


----------



## iaauditor (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi,
I am new to the forum,

I want to apply for the skill assessment for my wife from CPA Aus but the mandatory subjects listed there mentions "Quantitave appitude" as one of them. My wife is CA and covered the subject topics under "maths and Statitics" during her CA Entrance, will CPA consider this and are there any chances of positive Assessment.

Please guide.

Thanks..


----------



## Rus2016 (May 18, 2016)

iaauditor said:


> Hi,
> I am new to the forum,
> 
> I want to apply for the skill assessment for my wife from CPA Aus but the mandatory subjects listed there mentions "Quantitave appitude" as one of them. My wife is CA and covered the subject topics under "maths and Statitics" during her CA Entrance, will CPA consider this and are there any chances of positive Assessment.
> ...


Submit all detailed syllabus stating each subject, so hopefully they will count it. Also write them directly and ask this query.


----------



## iaauditor (Jul 18, 2016)

Rus2016 said:


> Submit all detailed syllabus stating each subject, so hopefully they will count it. Also write them directly and ask this query.


Thanks...


----------



## ladydee (Oct 11, 2016)

FAIS said:


> Your consultant is giving you wrong advice.
> 
> ACCA now satisfies 8 out of 9 core knowledge areas. The only one that it doesn't satisfy is Australian Taxation Law for migration purposes.
> 
> ...


kindly advice on which of the assessing bodies is the best for accountants.


----------



## mumbaica3456 (Jan 8, 2017)

*Guidance for which code to apply*

Hi Could anyone guide me under which code shall I apply with the below description of my profile. This is the description I got in my reference letter from my company and I am confused between Management accountant, General accountant and External auditor.

	Analyzing the clients’ funding requirements and preparation of necessary documentation by	bringing the accounting systems and procedures up to the mark for raising funds
	Ascertaining the accuracy of costs and revenues of projects and its impact on the financial	statements
	Creating financial models, drafting information memorandums and interpreting complex	financial statements
	Performing financial and risk analysis of the clients’ fund management requirements and	assessing the optimum funding requirements
	Advising on the financial matters, evaluating the taxation returns related to the special purpose vehicle companies of the projects and advising on company structures and operational aspects
	Participating in legal, financial, taxation and technical audits and conducting due diligence of the client with various external agencies, financial institutions and other broking agencies
	Mentoring newly appointed accountants at the firm and reviewing their work
	Making presentations to clients to support new business development
	Contributing effectively end to end in every phase of the fund management process for the clients


----------



## mumbaica3456 (Jan 8, 2017)

Guidance for which code to apply
Hi Could anyone guide me under which code shall I apply with the below description of my profile. This is the description I got in my reference letter from my company and I am confused between Management accountant, General accountant and External auditor.

?	Analyzing the clients? funding requirements and preparation of necessary documentation by bringing the accounting systems and procedures up to the mark for raising funds
?	Ascertaining the accuracy of costs and revenues of projects and its impact on the financial statements
?	Creating financial models, drafting information memorandums and interpreting complex	financial statements
?	Performing financial and risk analysis of the clients? fund management requirements and assessing the optimum funding requirements
?	Advising on the financial matters, evaluating the taxation returns related to the special purpose vehicle companies of the projects and advising on company structures and operational aspects
?	Participating in legal, financial, taxation and technical audits and conducting due diligence of the client with various external agencies, financial institutions and other broking agencies
?	Mentoring newly appointed accountants at the firm and reviewing their work
?	Making presentations to clients to support new business development
?	Contributing effectively end to end in every phase of the fund management process for the clients


----------



## truc (Feb 20, 2017)

mattane said:


> Thanks
> 
> Yes i have tried it online on internet but could not find one. I need these syllabuses:
> 
> ...


Hi, 

Sorry for disturbing you. But you have got some of these syllabus yet? Can you share with us? Thank you very much for your kindness.


----------



## truc (Feb 20, 2017)

Makybe Diva said:


> My advanced papers were tax and performance management (sorry can't remember the numbers)
> 
> I sent a letter of good standing as my certificate was not through yet. I had all the study books from home study so copied the ssyllabus from them and sent it. I guess this confirmed all areas were covered. I had no previous degree as I sat my ACCA after working in the industry for 10 years.
> 
> ...



Hi Diva,

Could you please share with me the scanned of your old acca syllabus. As I search on internet but there were no old ones. Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## truc (Feb 20, 2017)

flakies said:


> @Sulemanhaider Please were you able to get the ACCA syllabus when you did your assessment? How did you get it? I am about to apply for assessment but I can't seem to find the old syllabus anywhere.


Hi Flakies, 

Did you find the old syllabus yet? Can you share with us? I have searched a lot but hopeless. 

Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## obi-yem (Apr 30, 2018)

*ACCA without F9*

Hi Guys,

Please i need to know if i will be assessed positive by ICAA/CPA for external auditor role. I have a Bsc in Economics and Statistics. I have also completed ACCA papers F1 -F8. I have looked at the study requirements for external auditors and i think my Bsc plus ACCA study covers most of the course content requirement. However I am not sure how much of financial management i have covered from my Bsc and F5 courses. Do you think i could get a positive assesment from ICAA or CPA?


----------



## obi-yem (Apr 30, 2018)

jess.law34 said:


> Hi there...
> 
> Thank you first and foremost to all the contributors to this forum who have taken their time to reply to all who have made queries. I have one question which i hope you could answer as i have a group of 23 of us who are all in the same boat. I have successfully attempted and completed papers f1-f9. Just graduated in June this year having taken the exams. I am sure that i have passed the papers as i have only taken f9 in June. I am not keep on taking the OBU as i feel the quality of the OBU being a distance external qualification being somehow doubtful,
> 
> ...


Hi Jessica,

I am currently also in this situation. Can you advise me if you got a positive assessment from CPA/ICAA?


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

*Finance Manager Visa State Sponsorship*

Hi All,

I want to know about the current scenario for finance manager (anzsco 132211) profile state sponsorship SC 190.

I read somewhere that states such as NSW and VIC aren't anymore inviting finance managers. Does anyone have any information in the area. 

Please reply. Thanks very much.


----------

